# Insurance again.



## SMOKESTONE (Apr 21, 2003)

Just wondering roughly what insurance premiums you guys are paying for standard or modded R33 GTRs. At the moment, I'm paying around £900 FC for a modded Saff Cosworth and wondering wether the Skyline jump will be one jump too far for me.

Any advice, quotes appreciated....

Thanks:smokin:


----------



## COLONEL_SMITH (Mar 7, 2002)

I am with A-plan and they did not charge me anymore when I swapped from an EVO VI to a R33gtr.I am paying around £1000 FC and protected.
But I would guess a Sapphire Cossie is worth £5k and a good R33 gtr about £20k so expect a hike in premium to cover that...


----------



## SMOKESTONE (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks Colonel!

Is that standard or with mods declared? £1000 is _reasonable_ if its modified. Maybe I should have looked at the Insurance section before posting!


----------



## COLONEL_SMITH (Mar 7, 2002)

It has some mods declared,zorst,air filters,lowered and Nismo wheels...Don`t know how they work it out as they would want £200 more if I put an aftermarket dumpvalve on yet it would not do anything for performance when the zorst and filter can give 50bhp and they don`t mind them...
Must have a tracker and Cat1 alarm aswell....


----------



## SMOKESTONE (Apr 21, 2003)

You'll be suprised at the number of people who think a DV will enhance performance Unfortunatley there no discounts for NOT having one!


----------

